# OH adopting my girl :D???



## beckynbump25

okay so i would like OH too adopt my daughter i havent spoken about it to him yet i wanted to look into it a little more first as it is a big decsion.

my daughters dad hasnt seen her since she was 6months old she is now 26months old he has sent her birthday cards but thats all the contact he's had he emailed me asking too see her and that he needed to save up for a deposit first but as he's claiming job seekers and is a very selfish excuse of a man allhe thinks about is weed playing the computer drinking and sleeping i can't see him doing this anytime soon.
although he has 5 a week!! come out of his benefits in to my account for chloe.

as he hasnt seen her in soo long and is so selfish if anythink was too happen to me i would want my daughter going to him (but her name isnt on her birth certificate) 
and as me and OH are having a baby together and he's been here since my daughters dad left i would like my OH too adopt my daughter then if any think did happen too me atleast she'll be with her little sister and my OH who i trust completely!!

how possible is this with my current situation and help greatfull thank you :D xx


----------

